# Wf 7510 printer printing red



## kcwor1d (Aug 8, 2012)

I am in need of help. I have a wf7510 printer and print on 13x19 films. I have been using the CISS inserted in post since February2014 and have had problems like it printing red on film instead of black every so often. So I made a habit of cleaning the print head after every few heavy prints or so. Now for the last few weeks my printer will not print black on film and I cannot get a clean print head or nozzle check(cleaned print head 5+ times). I've spoken to Cobra ink and they said that the CISS I have been using is cheap so I would need to purchase the genuine epson ink to clean print head of the cheap ink then purchase a new ink system from Cobra. My question is how often should you clean your print head when printing film often and is Cobra a good ink system? I want the kind of ink would still allow the printer to print regular paper with colors and etc. Thank you in advance.


----------



## kcwor1d (Aug 8, 2012)

Not letting me post picture but it's a 60$ one I got off amazon. Made by eco world the brand is print pay less.


----------

